# Backup del sistema

## f0llia

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei sapere se esiste un programma grafico per fare dei backup di notebook  sia completi che incrementali, ho guardato un po in giro ma sono tutti da linea di comando, ne esistono alcuni con gui ?

Voi che usate? che consiglaite?

Grazie

----------

## .:chrome:.

grafico scordatelo. anche perché per fare backup completi di tutto il sistema, questo deve essere fermo, o vuoi fare anche il backup di socket e fifo aperti, files aperti, locks, ecc...?

----------

## Cazzantonio

si per un backup completo ti conviene avviare da livecd e fare un bel tar.gz di tutto quello che ti serve (tar -cvzpf se non vado errato...)

----------

## f0llia

quindi una buona soluzione potrebbe essere questa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322912-highlight-backup.html ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> quindi una buona soluzione potrebbe essere questa https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322912-highlight-backup.html ?

 

beh... una vale l'altra... l'importante è che il sistema non sia "up and running"  :Smile: 

----------

## Ilvalle

 *Quote:*   

> si per un backup completo ti conviene avviare da livecd e fare un bel tar.gz di tutto quello che ti serve (tar -cvzpf se non vado errato...)

 

Si, ok ma ricordati di escludere il superfluo, /proc per esempio, se non erro ce ne son altre ma non vorrei dire castronerie.

 *Quote:*   

> beh... una vale l'altra... l'importante è che il sistema non sia "up and running" 

 

Senza dubbio, back_up a caldo ne ho fatti e non son andati tanto bene.

valle

----------

## makoomba

tutti i miei servers sono regolarmente backuppati a caldo con stage4.

tar ignora i sockets, non ha problemi con le fifo e, per il resto, basta configurare opportune exclude-list.

----------

## Cazzantonio

sicuramente si può fare....

diciamo che visto che non l'ho mai fatto non sono così sicuro che il ripristino del sistema sia del tutto indolore (ovvero dubito basti spacchettare il tar e via... magari bisogna ricreare qualche directory e qualche device... mi pare udev necessiti almeno di console e null...)

Se però mi confermi che funziona mi fido   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

fatto con criterio, funziona una bellezza.

ci installo/ripristino servers regolarmente, anche on-the-fly.

bootcd su client, lo stage4 creato al volo, compresso e inviato via ssh a script che partiziona e installa.

all'avvio, scollego il cavo di rete, cambio la conf, ricollego, emerge sync e la replica è pronta.

/dev/null e /dev/console sono richiesti da init e dagli scripts di avvio, ma puoi includere tranquillamente /dev nello stage4.

all'avvio udev viene avviato su un tmpfs montato sulla /dev presente nello stage4.

----------

## Cazzantonio

wow non pensavo fosse così semplice   :Smile: 

grazie ho scoperto qualcosa di nuovo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## f0llia

per creare degli stage4 seguo la doc su wiki ? è ok o c'e qualche consiglio da aggiungere ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

è ok... se ci fosse qualcosa da aggiungere verrebbe aggiuto allo wiki   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> tutti i miei servers sono regolarmente backuppati a caldo con stage4.
> 
> tar ignora i sockets, non ha problemi con le fifo e, per il resto, basta configurare opportune exclude-list.

 

uhm... e come la mettiamo con /var/lib/{my,postgre}sql/?

non è una cosa sana metterci le mani mentre il DBMS è attivo

----------

## makoomba

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> uhm... e come la mettiamo con /var/lib/{my,postgre}sql/?
> 
> non è una cosa sana metterci le mani mentre il DBMS è attivo

 

non ci devi mettere le mani, devi solo leggere i files e quello puoi sempre farlo.

se ti preoccupa l'eventuale inconsinstenza dei dati dovuta alla concomitanza di backup e update dati, il db lo dumpi e ripristini separatamente.

io includo le dir ma il backup di tutti i db è gestito cmq da altro script.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *makoomba wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   uhm... e come la mettiamo con /var/lib/{my,postgre}sql/?
> 
> non è una cosa sana metterci le mani mentre il DBMS è attivo 
> 
> non ci devi mettere le mani, devi solo leggere i files e quello puoi sempre farlo.
> ...

 

bingo. è proprio quello che intendevo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mi associo alla schiera dei: l'ho fatto anche io  :Smile:  nn ho db tra le scatole quindi lo stage4 liscio va che è una bellezza.Ho appena creato una copia di un server di lavoro su vmware: ripristinato il tar ho dovuto solo ricompilare il kernel e installare grub. That's all.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> fatto con criterio, funziona una bellezza.
> 
> ci installo/ripristino servers regolarmente, anche on-the-fly.
> 
> bootcd su client, lo stage4 creato al volo, compresso e inviato via ssh a script che partiziona e installa.
> ...

 

Mi confermi che è davvero possibile?

Ovvero che se io creo un tar.gz di tutto il sistema a caldo poi ci ritiro fuori un sistema funzionante?   :Shocked: 

In particolare modo non devo escludere dal tar directory come /dev /proc /sys e /tmp ?   :Shocked:  (e poi ricrearle quando scompatto il backup... occhei è un attimo   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Perché sarei interessato a fare dei backup a caldo di un serverino di rete senza lettore cd o floppy e con solo accesso via ssh (per cui mi stressa installare un'altra gentoo in un'altra partizione in modo da riavviarlo su un'altra partizione per backuppare la prima... mi sembra machiavellico solo a scriverlo   :Smile:  )

----------

## makoomba

confermo.

dal backup escludo 

```
/sys

/tmp

/proc

/dev/.udev

/usr/portage/

```

le dir /proc /sys e /tmp vanno create prima di riavviare il nuovo sistema.

se hai dbserver, fai un dump ed esegui il restore.

----------

